# Military Discount



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Does DirecTV offer a discount for people in the armed forces? I have a friend in the marines who's a colonel and is interested in signing up. I thought I'd ask on behalf of him because who doesn't like discounts 

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm retired AF and never thought about asking. Here in San Antonio alot of merchants offer 10% discount if you are active/retired military. Happy Bitrhday America!


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"gomezma1" said:


> I'm retired AF and never thought about asking. Here in San Antonio alot of merchants offer 10% discount if you are active/retired military. Happy Bitrhday America!


I'll call DirecTV and ask. No harm in asking right? Thanks for the info.

Kevin


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Kevin F said:


> I'll call DirecTV and ask. No harm in asking right? Thanks for the info.
> 
> Kevin


Let us know the outcome.....they should offer this to the great men and women who protect our freedoms.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

My friend, the one looking for the discount, found a PDF claiming a $5 discount for 6 months to all members of the military. I'll try and get a link tomorrow. If that's correct, then wow, what a discount... It would be better if I referred him for both of us.

Kevin


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

As far as I have seen in new sales we don't have any discounts for military personel. The only thing they get "extra" is if they are moved for duty reasons and provide documentation I know they are let out of the contract early. You would be better of referring him anyways, as the best you could possibly get would be $5 off for a year and the referral would be best for both of you for sure.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"MattScahum" said:


> As far as I have seen in new sales we don't have any discounts for military personel. The only thing they get "extra" is if they are moved for duty reasons and provide documentation I know they are let out of the contract early. You would be better of referring him anyways, as the best you could possibly get would be $5 off for a year and the referral would be best for both of you for sure.


Thanks for the info. I'll pass it onto him.

Kevin


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I know disabled vets do not get one.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

MattScahum said:


> As far as I have seen in new sales we don't have any discounts for military personel. The only thing they get "extra" is if they are moved for duty reasons and provide documentation I know they are let out of the contract early.


 Unless that has changed in the last 2 years (and I really hope it has), that "benefit" would only apply if you were deployed outside the US. If you just were transferred to a new base within the US that had no DirecTV you would still be S.O.L. In my previous life I had to deal with DirecTV for a number of soldiers who were transferred within the US and were stuck with the ETF. Every request was denied.


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

Kevin F said:


> Does DirecTV offer a discount for people in the armed forces? I have a friend in the marines who's a colonel and is interested in signing up. I thought I'd ask on behalf of him because who doesn't like discounts
> 
> Thanks
> Kevin


I'm for the enlisted personnel getting discounts, but a full bird, on a 6 figure salary, who wants a $10 discount? I think he can afford the regular price.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

wilsonc said:


> I'm for the enlisted personnel getting discounts, but a full bird, on a 6 figure salary, who wants a $10 discount? I think he can afford the regular price.


First off, I have no objection to military discounts. But if you do it, it should be for everyone. Higher enlisted have higher base pay rates than lower commissioned or warrant officers, so an officer/enlisted split isn't fair in and of itself. Further, the men and women of our armed forces all experience hardships, issues and challenges that their civilian counterparts do not, regardless of rank.

If it matters to you, I served both enlisted (through E7) and warrant (to W3 when I retired). I think I've got a fair perspective from which to speak.


----------



## Bill C (Aug 23, 2006)

Military, is military, regardless of rank or rate, they all defend our rightst and liberties
and as such should be given a break to show our appreciation.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Bill C said:


> Military, is military, regardless of rank or rate, they all defend our rightst and liberties
> and as such should be given a break to show our appreciation.


I certainly agree (coming from a person who is not in the military, but with many connections to people who serve). At many stores, Lowe's for example, give a 10%(?) discount off your purchases if you show a military ID. I didn't mean to start an argument about base pay rates and regret posting his rank in my OP.

Thanks again,
Kevin


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

wilsonc said:


> I'm for the enlisted personnel getting discounts, but a full bird, on a 6 figure salary, who wants a $10 discount? I think he can afford the regular price.


An air force pilot who risks his life over Libya every day can also easily afford it. That is not the point though, even those with a bigger salary are putting their lives at risk to defend our country and our freedom. I have no problem with companies rewarding this kind of loyalty and service to the country, regardless of rank, duties, or profession within the military.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Kevin F said:


> I certainly agree (coming from a person who is not in the military, but with many connections to people who serve). At many stores, Lowe's for example, give a 10%(?) discount off your purchases if you show a military ID. I didn't mean to start an argument about base pay rates and regret posting his rank in my OP.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Kevin


Did you ever call and find out directly from DirecTV?

Home Depot is another one that has a 10% discount for military (active, reserve & retired). I've never seen it advertised though. Maybe DirecTV is the same way?


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

TBlazer07 said:


> Unless that has changed in the last 2 years (and I really hope it has), that "benefit" would only apply if you were deployed outside the US. If you just were transferred to a new base within the US that had no DirecTV you would still be S.O.L. In my previous life I had to deal with DirecTV for a number of soldiers who were transferred within the US and were stuck with the ETF. Every request was denied.


Still is only on transfers out of the US. I thought that would be a given since within the US you can move the service, but probably should of clarified a bit.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"trh" said:


> Did you ever call and find out directly from DirecTV?
> 
> Home Depot is another one that has a 10% discount for military (active, reserve & retired). I've never seen it advertised though. Maybe DirecTV is the same way?


I'll give them a call today after work. That's a good idea.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

MattScahum said:


> Still is only on transfers out of the US. I thought that would be a given since within the US you can move the service, but probably should of clarified a bit.


You cannot always move the service. Depends on the base you are moving to and the living quarters you are in. Somes bases also use an mdu provider.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

Military personnel(past & present) and their families sacrifice a great deal to keep this country great, any and all discounts that service companies, corporations or vendors extend to them, IMHO is an awesome way to THANK these unique Americans.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

gilviv said:


> Military personnel(past & present) and their families sacrifice a great deal to keep this country great, any and all discounts that service companies, corporations or vendors extend to them, IMHO is an awesome way to THANK these unique Americans.


+1


----------

